# What do you use to bleach a skull white



## archer12 (Mar 7, 2010)

do you just use household bleach


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

*No Never* use bleach at any time!!!! It will eat away at the skull even after you have rinsed the skull off. What you want to use is Hydrogen Peroxide. You can buy it from a hair dresser and it comes in a gel form. Buy the highest concentrate they have. Hope this helps.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

salley beauty supply 40 volume


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

Or you could have used the search feature to find these answers about twenty times over.


----------



## willwlkr (Jul 18, 2009)

I boil the skull with Sodium Carbonate, after drying apply mixture of 3% hydrogen peroxide and Magnesium Carbonate check with Van ****'s taxidermy for supplies. Been doing antler mounts and skull mounts for 25 years and it works very well..


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

willwlkr said:


> i boil the skull



fail.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

taxidermy.net will also have all the answers for you


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

ya just bleach


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

OneidaPest said:


> *No Never* use bleach at any time!!!! It will eat away at the skull even after you have rinsed the skull off. What you want to use is Hydrogen Peroxide. You can buy it from a hair dresser and it comes in a gel form. Buy the highest concentrate they have. Hope this helps.


thats what i used on the ones i did this year. they were really white and looked good.


----------

